# have you met anyone on BNB?!



## M.e.j.b02-17

Not yet :(
But im meeting Lauren and Callie in Feb, and Skye&Autumn soon after that.
But i would LOVE to meet you all , i wish we could do a canada meet!

Wbu


----------



## rainbows_x

No, but my best friend is on here, but I have known her years :lol:

Would love to meet lots of you though.


----------



## Jemma0717

Nope, but some that I would love to meet! I don't have the funds though...looked into flying to Canada and it was too expensive


----------



## Thaynes

I've only met Heather but we sat next to each other in class for a semester before either of us joined so I won't count that. I would love to meet others on here though.


----------



## samface182

yup, met loads of yous at the leeds meet in august. :thumbup:

met jade, shona and janie before that though!


----------



## vhal_x

Nope, not yet, most of you are all in England or USA/CA, so too far for a lil' Scottish girl like me  :haha: xx


----------



## x__amour

Not yet.


----------



## Bexxx

Nope, not very many people in Scotland.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahhh, i went to the leeds meet too!! :D x


----------



## annawrigley

Linzie :) And everyone from the Leeds meet!


----------



## Rhio92

I met loads of people at Leeds, and also regularly meet up with the Derby girls and Holly2234. I;m actually better friends with people on here than I am with my old friends :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Just Rhiannon at the moment! I saw her at a bus stop and asked if she was who i thought! Weve been bumping into each other and meeting up since :thumbup: We need to go out again! Let me know when :)


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> Just Rhiannon at the moment! I saw her at a bus stop and asked if she was who i thought! Weve been bumping into each other and meeting up since :thumbup: We need to go out again! Let me know when :)

Do you want to go to the play centre this Saturday? Or I can do Thursdays, but I can't do the weekend after :thumbup:
I'll text youuuuu :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

No :( But I wish!


----------



## pansylove

I'm meeting 5 of them next week to get horrendously drunk and dance to shit music, and most likely have the best night in a long long time. And I get to wake up next to them ;)

I'm the LUCKIEST.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have met as such but saw Leonie and her gorgeous little Morgan in our local park but we didn't talk incase it wasn't who we thought it was lmao!


----------



## annawrigley

pansylove said:


> I'm meeting 5 of them next week to get horrendously drunk and dance to shit music, and most likely have the best night in a long long time. And I get to wake up next to them ;)
> 
> I'm the LUCKIEST.

You definitely are ;)


----------



## emyandpotato

Not met anyone though I wish I had as I don't have any mum friends :( I'm dead shy though wouldn't dare go to a meet.


----------



## rainbows_x

emyandpotato said:


> Not met anyone though I wish I had as I don't have any mum friends :( I'm dead shy though wouldn't dare go to a meet.

That's what I'm like, but I'm forcing myself to go to the next meet. You should come :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

rainbows_x said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Not met anyone though I wish I had as I don't have any mum friends :( I'm dead shy though wouldn't dare go to a meet.
> 
> That's what I'm like, but I'm forcing myself to go to the next meet. You should come :thumbup:Click to expand...


When is it? :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

14th April :)


----------



## emyandpotato

rainbows_x said:


> 14th April :)

I'd just be stood there too scared to talk and no one would know who I was :dohh: Where is it?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ Chessington!

You should definately come, I'm planning on going. 

In answer to the OP - YES!! Leeds meet which happened August just gone :thumbup: I've also met MissCherry15 as she came and stayed for a few days when we'd had our daughters, ( and a second time as we were passing where she lived one day on our way home from collecting something from Birmingham) and I'd met Ellie & Kate (ex bnb members) and Melissa (Mellie1989) at soft play in leeds on a seperate occasion, anddd... Mellie1989 againnn as she came and stayed at mine for a few days :thumbup: 

Can't wait to meet a few more of you, and to meet again you girls who I've already met (although I didn't get to speak to hardly any of you!)


----------



## stephx

I have met aymie (pansylove) and Laura 

Then everyone at the Leeds meet :D X


----------



## holly2234

Rhio92 said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Just Rhiannon at the moment! I saw her at a bus stop and asked if she was who i thought! Weve been bumping into each other and meeting up since :thumbup: We need to go out again! Let me know when :)
> 
> Do you want to go to the play centre this Saturday? Or I can do Thursdays, but I can't do the weekend after :thumbup:
> I'll text youuuuu :DClick to expand...

Im at college on thursdays and cant do this saturday, were supposed to be having my dad come over for bonfire night! We will have to do it the one after the one you cant do :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Not yet but bring on the April 2012 meet!!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I haven't. I'm hoping I will soon though, probably won't in the end :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Met Ally a few weeks ago. ^.^


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I met purple_kiwi (keely) her little girl goes to daycare with quin


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ive met an old bnb member, Schocklee16. She came from texas to stay with me in New York with her little boy last summer


----------



## airbear

no :( but i would love to! i need mommy friends..


----------



## Thaynes

I think that we need to plan an east coast USA meet haha.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I've met Desi & Syri and Kelly & Lane :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I haven't got to meet anyone yet. :nope:

It seems like all the US girls are on the coasts or down south. No one is real close to Wisconsin (at least I don't think so).


----------



## YoungMummy18

Not yet but my best friend is on here but we've known each other for years!!!

Am hoping to meet loads of people at the Chessington meet in April!!!

xx


----------



## lb

I've just met Kalin (who isn't on here anymore, I don't think).
I can't wait to meet Mel. 

I really need to meet Shelby and Cindy though, because they live less than an hour from me.


----------



## Burchy314

Not yet but I am hoping to meet Lauren and Tessa next year :)


----------



## _laura

I've met Aymie and Steph :flower:
And I've met Kaytee (Lov3hat3) loads of times as she lives round the corner.

And I've met Princess_vix as she lives round the corner too.
Also a fair few dorset mummies.


----------



## lb

Burchy314 said:


> Not yet but I am hoping to meet Lauren and Tessa next year :)

according to your boyfriend, you should be here in a few days :D


----------



## pansylove

_laura said:


> I've met Aymie and Steph :flower:
> And I've met Kaytee (Lov3hat3) loads of times as she lives round the corner.
> 
> And I've met Princess_vix as she lives round the corner too.
> Also a fair few dorset mummies.

And Lois!


----------



## missZOEEx

Nope, no one. I'm on the other side of the world........... Even the other girls in Australia - who I believe are all still pregnant - are all on the other side of the country! :/ so it may never happen.


----------



## Lydiarose

I havnt met anyone,except for Lhancock who ive known for ages long before BnB!

I really would love to come to a meet,but im too scared :haha:


Was supposed to meet a few girls at the birmingham meet last week but couldnt as i had a doctors appointment booked.


----------



## 112110

:nope:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I've met a load of girls from girly sanctuary but don't really post in there anymore, haven't met anyone from teen parenting though  sad! Londons crap lol.
---xo*


----------



## cammy

missZOEEx said:


> Nope, no one. I'm on the other side of the world........... Even the other girls in Australia - who I believe are all still pregnant - are all on the other side of the country! :/ so it may never happen.

where about do you live?


----------



## cammy

maybe one day when money magically appears to me i will meet some of you. Ha i mean there aren't many people on here from Australia and I'd be to shy to ask them he they wanted to meet lol


----------



## divershona

i've met a few :)

i've met sam, jade, jessie, and helen.

We need to do a Glasgow / edinburgh meet for the scottish girls who can't really get to england all that easily :D


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I've met Aymie and Steph :flower:
> And I've met Kaytee (Lov3hat3) loads of times as she lives round the corner.
> 
> And I've met Princess_vix as she lives round the corner too.
> Also a fair few dorset mummies.
> 
> And Lois!Click to expand...

Lois isn't on here anymore though :nope:


----------



## Bexxx

divershona said:


> i've met a few :)
> 
> i've met sam, jade, jessie, and helen.
> 
> We need to do a Glasgow / edinburgh meet for the scottish girls who can't really get to england all that easily :D

YES!:thumbup:


----------



## BrEeZeY

nope :( i live smack dab in the middle of the US but everyone is so far on the coast....


----------



## divershona

Bexxx said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> i've met a few :)
> 
> i've met sam, jade, jessie, and helen.
> 
> We need to do a Glasgow / edinburgh meet for the scottish girls who can't really get to england all that easily :D
> 
> YES!:thumbup:Click to expand...

WHEN?!?!!? tomorrow????? :blush: i need to talk to other girls :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

I'm going to Glasgow on Thursday lol
Katy Perry :happydance:


----------



## divershona

Bexxx said:


> I'm going to Glasgow on Thursday lol
> Katy Perry :happydance:

i'm so jealous!!!!! i love KP


----------



## vhal_x

divershona said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divershona said:
> 
> 
> i've met a few :)
> 
> i've met sam, jade, jessie, and helen.
> 
> We need to do a Glasgow / edinburgh meet for the scottish girls who can't really get to england all that easily :D
> 
> YES!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> WHEN?!?!!? tomorrow????? :blush: i need to talk to other girls :haha:Click to expand...

Glasgow's by far the best ;) xx


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah, a Glasgow meet would be good, don't know my way around Edin :haha:


----------



## divershona

Bexxx said:


> Yeah, a Glasgow meet would be good, don't know my way around Edin :haha:


me either haha ... we should do glasgow ... but when?


----------



## lauram_92

I want to do a Glasgow meet.

Also I have met no one. :(


----------



## KaceysMummy

I'd be up for a Glasgow meet too :) 

I've met no one yet either :( x


----------



## divershona

okay i've created a thread about a teen parenting glasgow meet in the "meet section"

just comment on that about when would be good and things then we can sort out a date, time and place :D


----------



## Mii

I havent but I would lovee to meet some of you guys :happydance:


----------



## Bexxx

divershona said:


> okay i've created a thread about a teen parenting glasgow meet in the "meet section"
> 
> just comment on that about when would be good and things then we can sort out a date, time and place :D

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## divershona

here is the link for teen parenting glasgow meet 

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/786301-teen-parenting-glasgow-meet.html#post13726969


----------



## missZOEEx

cammy said:


> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no one. I'm on the other side of the world........... Even the other girls in Australia - who I believe are all still pregnant - are all on the other side of the country! :/ so it may never happen.
> 
> where about do you live?Click to expand...

I'm in Canberra. Your Queensland somewhere aren't you?


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm meeting 5 of them soon
Anna
Aymie 
Linzie
Sarah
Lois 

And I cannot wait :) 
Flying from NI to meet them all


----------



## Mellie1988

I went to GS Blackpool meet, Leeds teen meet, mini Leeds meet last year, went to stay with laura for a few days and I regularly meet up with Dannie :D 

<3 my bnb girlies!! 

X


----------



## Shannyxox

No :( I wish I could, but I dont really talk to anyone much on here, And I doubt anyone lives near Somerset! x


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm in Devon Shanny. x


----------



## we can't wait

No. :( I haven't mat anyone from here... Yet!


----------



## Thaynes

we can't wait said:


> No. :( I haven't mat anyone from here... Yet!

what part VA are you in?


----------



## bbyno1

I havn't but will at the chessington meet:D


----------



## we can't wait

Thaynes said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> No. :( I haven't mat anyone from here... Yet!
> 
> what part VA are you in?Click to expand...

Central Va. :thumbup:

ETA: Just realized my original post said 'haven't mat anyone.' :dohh:
Stupid iPad.


----------



## tasha41

I've met Vickie (admin), Tiff (mod) and one other member that used to be on here. No one from teen parenting though! I do have a friend that joined when she was TTC but I don't think she posts, just lurks!


----------



## mayb_baby

6 Days until I meet 5 members :D


----------



## cammy

missZOEEx said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missZOEEx said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no one. I'm on the other side of the world........... Even the other girls in Australia - who I believe are all still pregnant - are all on the other side of the country! :/ so it may never happen.
> 
> where about do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Canberra. Your Queensland somewhere aren't you?Click to expand...

No I live in NSW but very close to Qld.


----------



## missZOEEx

Oh sorry! haha, I wonder where I saw that.... 
Which part of NSW? I'm right on the border of ACT & NSW. Not really near you if your near QLD though. But deffs closer than I originally thought!


----------



## 112110

Brayden, OH and I met Tina, Elliott and Jayden! :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

Not yet, I hope to meet up with Keegan some time soon when she is visiting in Chicago though :)


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> Not yet, I hope to meet up with Keegan some time soon when she is visiting in Chicago though :)

One of my best guy friends visits Chicago twice a year! Should've went with wah/


----------



## sarah0108

pansylove said:


> I'm meeting 5 of them next week to get horrendously drunk and dance to shit music, and most likely have the best night in a long long time. And I get to wake up next to them ;)
> 
> I'm the LUCKIEST.

Hubba hubba


----------



## sarah0108

I've met Kimboowee and her son. panda_Ally and holly, Hanna with summer jak and noah, Lorna , anna, aymie, lois, linzie and everyone at leeds :lol:


----------



## kittycat18

Meeting Charlotte and Paige in summer x


----------



## princess_vix

I've met Jenny_wren,Laura,Nicky,Hannahgrace,kate and a few other girls who no longer use the forum.

:)


----------



## mayb_baby

anna, aymie, lois, linzie and Sarah :D


----------



## sarah0108

mayb_baby said:


> anna, aymie, lois, linzie and Sarah :D


:happydance: You were all milfs!


----------



## mayb_baby

Remember that guy that shouted MILFS and we were like :shock: How does he know??


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: YES! i swear they shouted milfs, i don't know what else they could have said!


----------



## mayb_baby

Filths :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

They liked all that asssss we had on show:haha:

Remember the bouncer who said you were too small and didnt have a big enough bum!? RUDE xx


----------



## mayb_baby

My poor bum :'(
I wasn't his type, I was like but I have a huge ass and he laughed :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: He was miserable tbh!! 

Ah good times :')


----------



## leoniebabey

I met everyone at the leeds meet
also met a girl on here i dont know wheter she comes on anymore or what her username was but she lives not too far from me 
anyone have the link for the next big meet noone invited me . loner


----------



## ellaenchanted

nooo. but i would if i could. i live in the durham region of ontario, and i dont think theres anyone from around here.


----------



## beths baby

Nope I'm from Australia and I'm pretty sure they're aren't many Aussies on here :shrug:


----------



## first_time_ma

aidensxmomma said:


> I haven't got to meet anyone yet. :nope:
> 
> It seems like all the US girls are on the coasts or down south. No one is real close to Wisconsin (at least I don't think so).

 i live in indiana i was wondering myself if i was the only one!!! :haha:


----------

